# Real or Fake, cartier must de quartz



## VilleK9 (May 17, 2020)

on the back it says

Cartier
Paris
[9??]

ARGENT
PLAQUE OR G 20M
SWISS
6 220938

miyota co japan 1 jewel mechanism





































































any idea if this is a real cartier? (with real diamonds? don't really have the tools or means to test them physicly)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry, that's a fake. And not even a decent attempt.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

Must de is usually two words. Also the cheap Japanese movement is a fake for the Must De. Cartier has several.of their own quartz Swiss movements.


----------



## jbreeden (Jan 5, 2017)

That would be a fake Cartier fo sho


----------



## mattl6 (Mar 27, 2014)

Fake for sure.


----------



## florian0079 (Sep 24, 2018)

Fake. 
Cartier has never printed 'Quartz' on the front, nor used black coating or this style of bracelet.


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

The Miyota movement should say its indeed a fake as cartier never used thoses movements on their watches..


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

A 'Must de Facade'.


----------

